# Need Help - Arranged Employment Offer



## peach1269 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello I am new in this forum. I am a Pharmacist back in my home country the Philippines, and has worked as Pharmacy Intern in the US. My husband and I desire to apply for a Canadian Permanent Resident Visa under the Skilled Worker category. We have the minimum requirement of 67 points to apply but lack funds for Proof of Settlement Fund for family of 5 (CAD$22K+). I understand that having AEO eliminates the need to show PSF. Please help.


----------

